# qui + proposition relative / participe présent



## didier48

Bonjour,

je sais bien que les phrases suivantes sont corrects

_J'ai une correspondante qui parle le français.
J'ai une correspondante parlant le français._

Est-ce qu'il y a une phrase subordonné avec "qui", qui ne peuvent pas être remplacé par le participe présent ?

salut, Didier


----------



## tie-break

Je pense qu'on peut généralment employer un participe présent pour remplacer une subordonnée commençant par "qui", mais cela on le rencontre plus fréquemment à l'écrit.

Pour citer les exemples que tu as donnés je crois qu'à l'oral ta première formulation est préférée, alors qu'à l'écrit on emploie les deux indifféremment.

Mais attends l'avis des natifs


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour, 
Je préférais la construction avec "qui" à l'oral comme à l'écrit. En effet, j'ai l'impression que le Français n'aime pas vraiment les participes présents, s'ils font partie d'un complément d'objet.
S'ils font partie d'un sujet, ce sera peut-être différent :
On préférera le participe présent à l'écrit, et la relative à l'oral


----------



## fekhar

Bonjour tout le monde 
j'aimerais bien de savoir on utilise ayant participé à la  réunion ou qui ont participé à la réunion
merci d'avance


----------



## Asmodée

Les deux se disent mais s'il s'agit d'un compte rendu de réunion, la tournure : _ayant participé à la réunion_, me semble plus formelle et donc mieux appropriée


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est exact. Dans tous les documents officiels (comptes rendus et autres), on aime bien arborer un ton le plus impersonnel possible, essentiellement à base d'infinitif et de participe présent pour les verbes.


----------



## Diogoncosta

Bonsoir!!!

Je suis bréslien et nous n´avons pas le particpe présent chez nous. 

[…]

*Des revues intéressant beaucoup de gens - Des revues qui intéressent beaucoup de gens
La revue intéressant beaucoup de gens - La revue qui intéresse beaucoup de gens*

Vous voyez quelquer différence? Quand vous préferez la première ou la seconde option ?

Merci en avance


----------



## quinoa

Je ne sais trop quoi vous dire, tout dépendra de la phrase globale dans laquelle ces éléments seront intégrés. Une préférence à la phrase avec la proposition relative (qui ...).

C'est une revue qui intéresse surtout les jeunes.

Cette revue intéressant (qui intéresse) surtout les jeunes s'est imposée sur le marché des magazines.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est que le français n'aime pas beaucoup le participe présent. Alors quand on peut l'éviter, on l'évite !


----------



## Kachon

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai une phrase a corriger, quelqu'un peut m'aider SVP?

Les réponses créées par les élèves pendant le cours peuvent être beaucoup 
plus riches à cause des interprétations possibles des extraits et vidéos, *qui ne peuvent pas/ne pouvant 
pas* être imposées par l’enseignant.

J'espere que le sens de cette phrase set assez clair, j'ai pourtant des doutes sur sa construction.


----------



## magicienfrancais

[...] à cause des possibles interpretations des extraits et des vidéos, ces dernières ne pouvant pas être imposées par l'enseignant.

Le sens n'est pas 100% clair quand même mais comme ça, ça va bien


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Le français n'aime pas trop le participe présent. Alors quand on peut l'éviter, on l'évite.
_
... *grâce aux* interprétations possibles des extraits et vidéos, qui ne peuvent pas être imposées par l’enseignant._


----------



## magicienfrancais

D'accord mais dans mon exemple la phrase c'est: (...) ces dernières ne pouvant pas être imposées (...)

impossible dans ce cas de dire "ces dernières QUI ne peuvent pas être imposées"

cdlt
lmf


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Bien sûr, dans votre exemple, le participe est obligatoire. Je réagissais simplement à la phrase de départ, dans laquelle il est possible d'éviter ce participe présent - et si c'est possible, mieux vaut le faire.


----------



## Kachon

Merci pour votre aide.

Finalement, j'ai supprime un fragment pour rendre la phrase plus claire: 
_Les réponses créées par les élèves pendant le cours peuvent être beaucoup 
plus riches à cause des interprétations possibles, qui ne peuvent pas être imposées par l’enseignant._


----------



## LaTapada

Chers maîtres,

Commençons-en avec l´exemple comme j´ai du mal à bien formuler ma question :  Les études *qui se concentrent*  sur l´Ancien régime ou les études *se concentrant* sur  l´Ancien régime?

  Y a-t-il une différence fondamentale entre les deux formulations ( c´est-à-dire  qui + verbe conjugué ou un gérondif) ? Laquelle conviendrait mieux  à un travail académique ?    

Merci infiniment,

La Tapada, une peu confuse


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour La Tapada.

Pourquoi pas, directement, _les études centrées sur l'Ancien régime_ ?
On déconseille en principe le participe présent pour remplacer _qui + verbe conjugué_, sauf éventuellement pour éviter des _qui _en cascade, c'est-à-dire qui introduisent des propositions relatives qui s'emboîtent les unes dans les autres, comme dans ce que je viens d'écrire. On déconseille au moins de le faire souvent : une seule fois, je ne crois pas qu'on vous le reprochera.

Le sens ne change pas entre _qui + verbe conjugué_ et le participe présent.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir,

selon ma grammaire, le participe présent peut remplacer une subordonnée relative introduite par qui. Mais le fonction du mot auquel le participe présent ne joue, selon ma grammaire, aucun rôle.

Est-il donc, en théorie, également possible de lier un participe présent à un COI?

Je pense à cette jeune fille m'envoyant toujours des lettres. 

Oui, je sais, que la traduction par une relative est plus naturelle, mais je me demande si la phrase est quand même correcte.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Panini_Hawaii.

Si la participe présent se rattache à un complément, peu importe la nature de ce complément. Je suis donc ici d'accord avec votre grammaire.
Là où je ne suis plus d'accord, c'est que ce remplacement d'une relative par un participe présent convient mieux, est plus naturel, quand ce dernier se rattache à un sujet :
_Cette jeune fille m'envoyant toujours des lettres ne quitte pas mon esprit. _Je trouve même ici le participe présent mieux convenir que la relative.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Merci pour ta réponse. 

Non, c'était moi qui ai fait cette remarque (plus naturel). J'ai parlé de l'exemple que j'ai inventé, là où la jeune fille était dans la principale COI et en même temps le nom auquel le participe se rapporte. 

Je voudrais savoir si ma phrase est correcte.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Peu importe pour moi qu'il s'agisse d'un COD ou d'un COI, dans les deux cas je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire la construction incorrecte mais elle manque à mon sens d'intérêt et de naturel, sauf quand elle sert la poésie. Le participe présent est souvent bienvenu en poésie.


----------

